# Tivo HD XL 2TB upgrade - getting Error#86?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

So I just got an HD XL, I backed up the original disk, I restored it to a 2TB disk using the current WinMFS, default settings for everything.

It all seemed fine, it dialed in and did a software upgrade, and I was able to set up a bunch of season passes.

Now I started doing MRV to transfer programs from my older Series 3 to this HD XL. I got about 30 programs in, when it hung (while trying to transfer a program, after hitting Select to Continue). I had to hard boot, and then added a few more, got an error #86, and then it hung again at a similar place.

So I figured maybe it just has a limit on the number of MRV things it can handle at once in the ToDo list. So I decided to try adding some more season passes now that my guide was populated.

Nope - Error #86 every time.

Any idea what happened? I'm doing a C&DE now, as that's what the Tivo site says to do, but is something else wrong?

FWIW, I did a full destructive surface scan test of the disk yesterday before doing the image restore.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

So I did a C&DE after the 11.x upgrade, and at least so far it seems fine. I haven't totally stressed it out yet like I did before.

I wonder if a combination of:
- Setting up some ARWL and other SP while on 9.x
- Doing an upgrade to 11.x in the middle
- Hard rebooting during a seeming hang a couple of times after 11.x (which might simply have been slow database updates since it was still likely indexing things)

might have caused a DB error? Weird though, as I've never had this with any other Tivo. Of course, I don't usually push them so hard in the first couple of hours.

I'll be working on it again tonight, when it should be done with all it's startup maintenance, so hopefully things will go smoother!

If anyone has any suggestions or thoughts, I'd be interested in hearing them.
Thanks!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Interesting... after about 20 MRV requests, the #86 came back again. This time, I just let it alone overnight to finish MRV'ing, and here's the result:

1) Two sets of programs MRV'd over in folders that have no name - they just have the folder icon and "(2)" after the icon (the number of programs in there). When I click on a specific program in that folder, it has the right name.

2) After it finished MRVing, no more #86. This actually was fine after the shows above had finished, even while it was MRVing more shows.



I can only conclude the following:

a) Too many queued MRVs cause a #86
b) There is some sort of corruption on my old S3, or slight incompatibility between non-HD XL and HD XL
c) Some series of events that got exacerbated by the multiple MRVs can repeatedly cause a #86

One other thing to note - after a dozen or so MRVs, when I would click on my next show to transfer, it would say "Cancel this transfer" in the menu, even though the show wasn't queued yet. If I hit back, and came back to the show, I'd get the proper menu. I stopped after a couple of these, but it would seem this might be another indicator at least of a pending #86.

Good news is that it appears to have corrected itself, and once I watch the shows, the empty folder names won't be a big deal.

I'm also going to test transfering to the PC first, to maybe eliminate incompatibility between Tivo's.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Another update:

After a few days, it appears that Tivo just has a bug in it. After queueing up too many MRV shows, you'll start getting Error #86. This will then prevent you from MRVing anything else, or even recording a new show.

After the queue shrinks, the error goes away.

I seem to be able to queue up more SD shows than HD shows before the problem occurs, so perhaps it's based on amount of space? Something to do with allocating the space before it transfers/adds to the ToDo?

Anyway, as annoying as it is, I had to get around 15-20 HD shows, or 20-30 SD+10 HD shows shows before any problems starting appearing. And they always go away once the queue shrinks, and they only come back when I create a huge MRV queue.

Just adding this for the next person to search for this problem! Don't both C&DE as it doesn't require that if these are your symptoms.


----------

